

Show HN: I've released Velocity for Windows- a docset viewer like Dash for Mac - jdasilva
http://velocity.silverlakesoftware.com/

======
jdasilva
Hi everyone,

This is a new product that I built in response to Bogdan from Kapeli's blog
post looking for someone to bring Dash to Windows. I hope you'll find it
worthwhile and feedback is most welcome. There's an announcement blog post at
[http://efficientbits.com/velocity-1-0/](http://efficientbits.com/velocity-1-0/),
and in there is a link to a post with some backstory if anyone wants to dig a
little deeper.

Thanks! Jamie

